# Jalapeño Jelly/Jam



## NorthernWinos (Dec 22, 2005)

JALAPEÑO JELLY/JAM

1 1/2 Cups Cider Vinegar
3 Big Green Bell Peppers
12+ Jalapeño Peppers
* Wearing rubber gloves, cut bell peppers and remove stems from Jalapenos.... if desired leave Jalapeño seeds in, depending on your palate.

Puree in blender:
1/2 Cup of the vinegar with cut peppers
Repeat.....

Let pulp stand for an hour or so, stir till foam settles.

Measure:
5 cups pulp
Drop or two of green food color
7 cups sugar
1 package Sure-Jel OR Certo [fruit pectin]
1/2 teaspoon butter [to prevent foaming]

Follow jam recipe on your pectin product.

Serve on crackers with cream cheese...or on toast with peanut butter.....enjoy!!!


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Dec 23, 2005)

p.s. have a cold glass of something standing by at the ready


----------



## gaudet (Nov 7, 2008)

I have pretty much the same recipe Northern. It says to chop the peppers finely, but I do like you and puree them in a blender. It also doesn't use the butter like yours does, but if it will stop the foaming I will have to use it cause that is one messy volcanic eruption if you aren't paying attention. Now I'm going from memory here and I just woke up, so if I leave something out I will edit it later.

5# Bag of sugar (13 cups)
3 cups apple cider vinegar
2 cups of finely chopped bell peppers
1/2 cup hot peppers (tabasco, jalapeno, habernero, etc)
1/4 tsp salt
1 box Certo (2 packs)

Makes 12 - 8oz jars

I adjust the heat to more like1 1/2 cups hot peppers 

If you use less pectin you can make a glaze that works great on pork and chicken. One of my first batches I didn't use enough pectin and had 12 jars of glaze.

I made 36 jars last week. I hadn't made any in 2 years, and we had none left.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2008)

Jalapeño is our favorite jelly.....
We do like Wine Jelly too, but mostly give that as gifts and enjoy the Jalapeño.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2008)

Love jalapeno jelly but have never tried wine jelly, is there anything to compare it to?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 7, 2008)

Like sweet wine spread on your toast.....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 7, 2008)

UMMMMM!


----------

